# essential Halloween decorations?



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Jack-o'-lanterns


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tombstones are a staple.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Any suggestions for designs? I love jack-o-lanterns, I didn't get the chance to do any this past year :/ I will be this year though!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes! People have told me they are old and no one should use them, I love tombstones! I don't prefer cheesy ones but I've found some great ideas online on how to dress them up to be scary, classy, or whatever style your looking for for your haunt or party.


Garthgoyle said:


> Tombstones are a staple.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Definitely jack o'lanterns. Probably my favorite decoration of all for Halloween.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they're great they definitely set the scene right for any theme!


stormygirl84 said:


> Definitely jack o'lanterns. Probably my favorite decoration of all for Halloween.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Creepy cloth, faux candles, and spiderweb! 

I use creepy cloth on tables and draped over anything! Spiderweb can make a blank wall look decorated very cheaply and faux candles set a great mood!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I have on wall in my living that is very large and I used black spiderweb and UV reactive spray to decorate and it came out great. Everyone loves it because there was still light in the room but not enough to distract from the movies.


Stochey said:


> Creepy cloth, faux candles, and spiderweb!
> 
> I use creepy cloth on tables and draped over anything! Spiderweb can make a blank wall look decorated very cheaply and faux candles set a great mood!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

jack o lanterns, i love them. also cobwebs but after last year im not sure if ill bother again this year. i might, but ill wait till closer to halloween to put them up because they just got destroyed in the wind and were full of box elder bugs, lady bugs and bees.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Clutching my blowmolds.......


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Any suggestions for designs? I love jack-o-lanterns, I didn't get the chance to do any this past year :/ I will be this year though!


I'm not so into the designer pumpkin scenes. They're neat, but look like nothing till lighted (not to say that I wouldn't have one....I saw a headless horseman scene with bridge and all not from pattern that was GORGOUS one guy did a number of years back I'd love to have a copy of in a Funkin). I've always loved the simplicity and beauty of Pumpkinrots carvings. Myself, I tend to go for resin / ceramic pumpkins and Funkins over real just to re-use ea year.

Some of Pumpkinrots real ones over the years below:
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2009_27.jpg
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2009_45.jpg
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2008_36.jpg
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2008_38.jpg
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2012_28.jpg
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2009_10.jpg

If that doesn't get your Halloween juices flowing, nothing will.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I would say Charlie Brown and the gang and of course blow mold pumpkins and more pumpkins. If you want to see pictures, check out my website.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> I think they're great they definitely set the scene right for any theme!


To me, Jack o'lanterns are just the quintessential Halloween icon. You can't see a carved pumpkin and NOT think of Halloween. Best of all, they can be designed to convey any mood (scary, silly, cheerful) or theme. I love fun patterns and the fancy-schmancy ones, like on Pumpkin Rot, but to me, a good old eyes-nose-mouth Jack face is the best.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I gotta agree with JOL. Even people that won't go all out on Halloween will put out carved pumpkins.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like my skeletons - you can dress them up for any theme.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jack-o-lanterns, some Poe decor, and creepy cloth /cheesecloth.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Jack-o-lanterns and black cats. For years I collected black cat decorations or decorations that incorporated black cats somewhere within the theme. And then one dark night about a week before Halloween, a real black kitten somehow appeared in my (fenced) back yard. I don't know where he came from. He's grown into a beautiful silky cat and I always joke that he's now my favorite Halloween decoration.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tarker Midnight said:


> Jack-o-lanterns and black cats. For years I collected black cat decorations or decorations that incorporated black cats somewhere within the theme. And then one dark night about a week before Halloween, a real black kitten somehow appeared in my (fenced) back yard. I don't know where he came from. He's grown into a beautiful silky cat and I always joke that he's now my favorite Halloween decoration.


That's awesome!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My Pumpkin-headed skellies


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> My Pumpkin-headed skellies


You have a link to more pics / description? That looks like you made that one a cauldron creep?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Pumpkins! and witches!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

That is so cute!! That's amazing,he just came out of no where!?


Tarker Midnight said:


> Jack-o-lanterns and black cats. For years I collected black cat decorations or decorations that incorporated black cats somewhere within the theme. And then one dark night about a week before Halloween, a real black kitten somehow appeared in my (fenced) back yard. I don't know where he came from. He's grown into a beautiful silky cat and I always joke that he's now my favorite Halloween decoration.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

For me my essential pieces are my old Beistle diecuts. If I didn't do anything else, I would at least tape these into the windows. They provide a classic "come here kids" feel.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> You have a link to more pics / description? That looks like you made that one a cauldron creep?


Yep, this one is a creep. Fortunately, my daughter who has a much better camera than I do, snapped a couple at halloween. There are a couple pics of different pumpkin-skellies in my albums. I'm horrible at taking pics/videos/tutorials. I'll try and dig out a pumpkin head in the near future to show the modification. It's basically 2 large washers, a pvc cap and a nut and bolt. I drill a hole, then put a washer and bolt going from the inside out trying not to break the pumpkin in the process. Then put another big washer on the outside and then the PVC cap I drilled a hole in...then lock it all in place with a lock -nut. Then I slide the PVC cap onto the body. Most of my pumpkin skellies arebluckies I put PVC inside to get them to stand up.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Lighting- strings,led,floods,cans to house them


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Candles! I easily have a hundred, a mix of real and artificial, some bought and some made from pvc and tea lights. I couldn't do a haunt without candles.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, truly, nothing says Halloween like a jack-o-lantern. But I find I don't really use them a lot in my display because, as much as I hate to admit this here, I don't enjoy carving them! It was required when my kids were little, but these days I usually forego the process. I love seeing them done by others though!

For me, I guess it's my graveyard. Around the first of October, the neighbors all start watching for the set-up to begin.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Regarding my black cat...yes, he almost gave me a heart attack! It was nighttime and I heard noises in the backyard. And like an idiot I went out in the pitch black and said "Hello? Is there someone out there?" And all of a sudden this terrifying "creature" launched out of the bushes and came roaring towards me, just like something out of a horror movie. In the darkness I couldn't see what it was. It jumped on my ankle, and before I could start screaming, I realized it was a little black kitten. So after that frightening introduction, I definitely consider him a Halloween cat!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Candles are for sure another decoration that can easily fit in with most themes. I love them and always have them handy for my indoor displays.


matrixmom said:


> Lighting- strings,led,floods,cans to house them


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested I created a page on Facebook called "carnival of horrors" it's for Halloween lovers like us. Share photos, ideas, stories or whatever else! Please like and share the page


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone has great ideas and I'm a traditionalist myself.

-- Blow Molds (we have probably close to 10)
-- Halloween candles (LED, Yankee, and others)
-- Pumpkins (JOLs and some rustic wooden lighted ones)
-- Motionettes
-- Cauldron with fog
-- Scarecrows
-- Spooky Shadows Projector


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Only one thing?! I don't know if I can narrow it down to just one so I'm going to go with top three 1) Pumpkins 2) Spider webbing 3) Tombstones


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

For me, Pumpkins, scarecrows, cornstalks.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> If anyone is interested I created a page on Facebook called "carnival of horrors" it's for Halloween lovers like us. Share photos, ideas, stories or whatever else! Please like and share the page


Ummmmm,,,,,isn't that what this forum is for??


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's some ideas. 
















Jack'sEckstein said:


> Any suggestions for designs? I love jack-o-lanterns, I didn't get the chance to do any this past year :/ I will be this year though!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree 1000% with Jack'sEckstein. I always need brand new, fresh webs every year. I feel like they completely set the mood.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I love Jack o' Lanterns. There s no Halloween without them.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

JOLs, Candles, Skulls, witch kitchen


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Well of course, no harm in sharing the love of Halloween elsewhere 


Scatterbrains said:


> Jack'sEckstein said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested I created a page on Facebook called "carnival of horrors" it's for Halloween lovers like us. Share photos, ideas, stories or whatever else! Please like and share the page
> ...


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Kerimonster said:


> I agree 1000% with Jack'sEckstein. I always need brand new, fresh webs every year. I feel like they completely set the mood.


 yup every year I but a bunch if brand new packs lol


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Kerimonster said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 1000% with Jack'sEckstein. I always need brand new, fresh webs every year. I feel like they completely set the mood.
> ...


 had to correct my typos


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have just recently started accumulating the small table top stones and now I don't know if I can live with out them. However, I do believe that if I had to pick one specific Item I could not say for certain that any are more or less important than any other. Each decoration adds it's own contribution to my displays. (yes, I have multiple displays throughout the house.)


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

ecto1 said:


> I have just recently started accumulating the small table top stones and now I don't know if I can live with out them. However, I do believe that if I had to pick one specific Item I could not say for certain that any are more or less important than any other. Each decoration adds it's own contribution to my displays. (yes, I have multiple displays throughout the house.)


 very true!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I like my skeletons - you can dress them up for any theme.


I agree with Paint. I need skulls & skellys for it to be Halloween.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

It definitely seems like everyone agrees jack-O-lanterns are a must have for Halloween. But I was glad to see a lot of people also agree on the classic decorations, spider web, pumpkins, skeletons and candles!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Jack-O-Lanterns lead the way with skeletons right behind them.....and both are better together. 

However, I will say that as a southern haunter, I can't recall ever putting together a yard haunt without deploying quite a bit of Spanish moss. It is certainly a Halloween essential to me!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

How I started, some Jack-O-Lanterns, hanging Ghosts, skellies and tombstones.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's not Halloween without Jack O Lanterns. I use the carvable foam ones that stay with us from year to year and decorate inside the house, and then I carve some real ones for outside. There are also a few special decorations that have been passed down through the generations in my family that have to be put out every year, but the Jack O Lanterns are an absolute necessity.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Skeletons the cute kind nothing gross!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

LED lights, animated monsters and darkness. The lights lets the neighbors know that it's almost time. The monsters are just too cool. And the darkness is so black and dark. How goth.....


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> It's not Halloween without Jack O Lanterns. I use the carvable foam ones that stay with us from year to year and decorate inside the house, and then I carve some real ones for outside. There are also a few special decorations that have been passed down through the generations in my family that have to be put out every year, but the Jack O Lanterns are an absolute necessity.


 agreed! Jacks are a tradition!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

To me I grew up associating Halloween with farms and all the smells that go with them. So I really can't have a display without corn and straw bales to set the stage for the ever-so-important Jack-O-Lanterns.


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

It's just not totally Halloween for me without the decorations I've had since I was two years old or so or without a trip to go see grandma for Halloween night.  Also not Halloween for me unless I get to wear a costume. lol XD 

Oh, and definitely not Halloween without watching Halloweentown on the Disney Channel like 100 times. XD I would also say I wouldn't do it without carving my own jack-o-lantern too, but my dad refused to buy me a pumpkin for years, so I never learned how to carve... I'm actually going to try it this year whether he says yes or not though, because I'm growing my own pumpkin patch. 

If anyone knows where I can get help learning how to make my own carvable designs, please let me know! Because I've always wanted to make a carving based on something I drew myself. One year, I drew a perfect image of Emily from The Corpse Bride on my pumpkin, but we were unable to carve it since I didn't make the "instructions" clear enough for my dad.  

It's also just not Halloween without the little trick-or-treaters, either. I learned that the tough way from the SIMs 3... lol I got the seasons pack so my Sims have Halloween every year, and I almost never get any trick-or-treaters! It's so depressing! 

Oh, I never listed the decorations we have. XD 

1. Stinky (from Casper) and a Jack-o-Lantern

2. Casper holding a pair of flickering candles

3. Tigger and a Pooh Bear jack-o-lantern

4. A pair of wooden jack-o-lanterns that me and my dad painted together when I was like three or four

5. My fake hanging vampire bat I got from Spirit one year (I love my bat. <3 I named it Stellaluna.)

6. Our Halloween magnets

7. The Halloween McNuggets toys my mom collected when I was a kid

8. There was a glow-in-the-dark poseable skeleton we used to have when my mom was trying to teach me the anatomy of the human skeletal system, but I haven't seen Mr. Bones in years... 

9. The tree in our front yard. He used to have two arms and a head, but an accident happened at our house recently that took down one of his arms... We used to always pin a scary face on him every Halloween, whether or not we were going to be at home. 

10. My Halloween CD collection

11. My Halloween movie collection



It's also not Halloween without hanging out with friends or fangirling for an entire month over Costume Quest on the Xbox 360... Also just not Halloween without Harry Potter galore and playing some haunting tunes on my piano... :3


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Have any of you heard of Nox Arcana? If so what are your opinions? Me, I love their music. They have music to go along with any theme haunt or display. I've gotten great compliments on my choice of sounds and music for my past displays.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I use a lot of Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate! Both great choices for Haunt music!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Have any of you heard of Nox Arcana? If so what are your opinions? Me, I love their music. They have music to go along with any theme haunt or display. I've gotten great compliments on my choice of sounds and music for my past displays.


I love their stuff. _Carnival of Lost Souls_ is my favorite of their albums.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Red spot lights. I have a fair amount of ornamental grass, which looks great in red light, kind of a "Fires of Hell" effect. Even if I don't have any skeletons or other props, it looks like Halloween. Plus, lighting up the whole front yard makes it more visible to TOTs. I'm the only house on my block that's open for business on Halloween, and kids won't bother to come down unless something catches their attention.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Carnival of lost souls and zombie influx are my favorites!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

LurkerNDdark said:


> Red spot lights. I have a fair amount of ornamental grass, which looks great in red light, kind of a "Fires of Hell" effect. Even if I don't have any skeletons or other props, it looks like Halloween. Plus, lighting up the whole front yard makes it more visible to TOTs. I'm the only house on my block that's open for business on Halloween, and kids won't bother to come down unless something catches their attention.


 that's too bad no one else does anything for Halloween. At least you do.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

For me, the most essential Halloween decoration is...SKELETONS!!!

There are 3 Buckys and 5 Costco skeletons in addition to these...










Eric


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tee hee, Wolfbeard... Now THAT'S a great conga line!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfbeard, I am now having serious skeleton-envy! 
The last of my bluckies finally became too brittle to use last year, so now I am without a single skeleton to use in my display.  Sadly, the days of the $8 blucky are long past. Guess I'd better start saving for some of the walgreen's or target's skeletons this year.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Me too!! Those are awesome skeletons!! I have one, he is a wall decal though lol he stays up year round


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

I keep my skeletons in the closet, because really, where else should you keep skeletons. 

(Seriously, they are in a tiny basement closet that's perfect for skeletons but not much else.)


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Crows. I have numerous crow decorations, some bought, some made. I put them all over - all my entry lights, in cages, on tabletops, in planters, on my roof top - wherever I think they look good. I even have some "crow art" on the walls! I also like to have a soundtrack of crows cawing as well. Crows are just necessary to add to the dark atmosphere of Halloween - in my opinion.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Crows. I have numerous crow decorations, some bought, some made. I put them all over - all my entry lights, in cages, on tabletops, in planters, on my roof top - wherever I think they look good. I even have some "crow art" on the walls! I also like to have a soundtrack of crows cawing as well. Crows are just necessary to add to the dark atmosphere of Halloween - in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 160503
> 
> ...


 I have a lot of crow wall decals and a few crow figures that I put around my kitchen.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

LurkerNDdark said:


> I keep my skeletons in the closet, because really, where else should you keep skeletons.
> 
> (Seriously, they are in a tiny basement closet that's perfect for skeletons but not much else.)


I always keep mine in the guestbedroom closet.

Earlier this week, the bug man came to inspect and he went in there, lol. I was in the kitchen and he came out laughing about them. Same thing happened a few years ago with an out of town guest who wanted to hang clothes in there.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

msgatorslayer said:


> LurkerNDdark said:
> 
> 
> > I keep my skeletons in the closet, because really, where else should you keep skeletons.
> ...


 that's too funny!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

msgatorslayer said:


> I always keep mine in the guestbedroom closet.
> 
> Earlier this week, the bug man came to inspect and he went in there, lol. I was in the kitchen and he came out laughing about them. Same thing happened a few years ago with an out of town guest who wanted to hang clothes in there.



Yeah, our furnace guy and the plumber that services our water system have kind of gotten used to our basement.  The skeletons are one thing, but they also have to face this:


















Eric


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> The skeletons are one thing, but they also have to face this:


Finally, photographic confirmation to show my wife.....I just KNEW that I wasn't the only one with a giant Tupperware/storage bin full of heads in my garage!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone use the mobile app for Halloween forum?


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

theworstwitch said:


> For me my essential pieces are my old Beistle diecuts. If I didn't do anything else, I would at least tape these into the windows. They provide a classic "come here kids" feel.


I agree. Obviously, JOLs are the answer here, but before the home haunting crazy took off in the late 80s, window cutouts and blow molds were the only Halloween decor you'd see besides JOLs. I have fond memories of putting up the cutouts on all the windows each year.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

His and Hearse said:


> I agree. Obviously, JOLs are the answer here, but before the home haunting crazy took off in the late 80s, window cutouts and blow molds were the only Halloween decor you'd see besides JOLs. I have fond memories of putting up the cutouts on all the windows each year.


I remember the house being decorated with those cutouts, most of the time they were "cutesy". The kind you had to tape to the windows, not the peel on/off type. I also remember the huge skeleton cutout that everyone used put on their door. My aunt decorates with the same decorations she has had in boxes for many many years. Talk about old school decorating.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I like all my decorations, but the more pumpkins/jols the better!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I use the app on a daily basis. It helps me post pictures quickly and passes time while I'm sitting at the doctors office. 



Jack'sEckstein said:


> Does anyone use the mobile app for Halloween forum?


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> I use the app on a daily basis. It helps me post pictures quickly and passes time while I'm sitting at the doctors office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea how to post pictures lol


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Defenestrator said:


> Finally, photographic confirmation to show my wife.....I just KNEW that I wasn't the only one with a giant Tupperware/storage bin full of heads in my garage!


Doesn't everybody have one?!? 

Glad it might help!

Eric


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I've started to post some props and animatronics on my Facebook page "carnival of horrors" it's a community page for those who love Halloween


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Does anyone use the mobile app for Halloween forum?


I use the app all the time.i'm using it now.the only thing I don't like about it is,it doesn't have the 'this is killer' button on posts/threads.and you can't view which post someone liked.lol.when you go to add a post in the upper right hand corner in the white type box is a blue button with a plus sign.tap it and you insert a picture.if you have already typed and want to add a picture last,hit the done button and the blue plus button pops back up.sorry for the long post!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Jack'sEckstein said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use the mobile app for Halloween forum?
> ...


 I'm getting used to it, it's very convenient for quick forum posts.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> I'm getting used to it, it's very convenient for quick forum posts.


it is! glad you got it!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

This is such a hard question. It's really between Beistle cutouts, blowmolds, or animatronics. 

I guess I would have to say animatronics!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Halloweenfan said:


> This is such a hard question. It's really between Beistle cutouts, blowmolds, or animatronics.
> 
> I guess I would have to say animatronics!


animatronics just bring the whole display or haunt alive! I love them, check out the horror domes new stuff for 2013!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been able to find some great ideas and inspirations on pintrest. Not so much for displays or haunts, maybe I'm not searching using the right words. I just don't find anything for displays :/ if anyone else does let me know. I created a Halloween board with all the things halloween that I like. From food-drinks-decorations-costumes!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> I've been able to find some great ideas and inspirations on pintrest. Not so much for displays or haunts, maybe I'm not searching using the right words. I just don't find anything for displays :/ if anyone else does let me know. I created a Halloween board with all the things halloween that I like. From food-drinks-decorations-costumes!


I bumped up the pinterest thread we have on here.lots of people listed there halloween boards there...might find some with displays there


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd have to say tombstones. Growing up, there were years when I didn't do much for Halloween, but I'd always have my cemetery.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Check out the Horror Dome, they have some great props and animatronics for this who are willing to spend a little more money. They do have a lot of stuff that are way out of most people's price range but you can find some good stuff for good prices.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I use the app, too. It's nice for browsing & killing time. Or being lazy, lying in bed. 

My essentials are skellies, gargoyles & my cemetery!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> I use the app, too. It's nice for browsing & killing time. Or being lazy, lying in bed.
> 
> My essentials are skellies, gargoyles & my cemetery!


yea if in posting its usually from my bed lol


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Stones, gotta have the stones.


----------



## thomasraven (Jun 27, 2013)

For me, it's classic Beistle and Luhrs cutouts. I even have one Luhrs black cat that's framed and stays up year round.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> My Pumpkin-headed skellies


I love this! Did you make or buy it?


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Oops sorry. Read a little further and saw you made it. Totally awesome!


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

We do an outdoor and garage haunt and ya gotta have the fog. Love fog. We have four fog machines and two of the are on chillers. LOVE FOG.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Agreed, fog!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I made a huge skull it has been at the corner of my house for at least 23 years now. (Steel-welded) I made a big prehistoric skeletal bird scaled to actual size of a real pteradactyl 23 foot wingspan, 9 feet tall, hung it on the outside of the house, had to move it a few years later as vines grew and covered it up, then those vines grew around the south side of the house and covered it Again! (Which means much trimming work for me all Summer long)
I am zoned "Commercial" and the house is The Ravens Grin Inn, an actual inn (1870), actually haunted.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

If I have to choose one thing, I'm going with jack o lanterns.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those pumpkin skellies are awesome!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I made a huge skull it has been at the corner of my house for at least 23 years now. (Steel-welded) I made a big prehistoric skeletal bird scaled to actual size of a real pteradactyl 23 foot wingspan, 9 feet tall, hung it on the outside of the house, had to move it a few years later as vines grew and covered it up, then those vines grew around the south side of the house and covered it Again! (Which means much trimming work for me all Summer long)
> I am zoned "Commercial" and the house is The Ravens Grin Inn, an actual inn (1870), actually haunted.


 That sounds incredible, I would love to see pics of that!!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> and the house is The Ravens Grin Inn, an actual inn (1870), actually haunted.


. Stories please....?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jack O Lanterns and fall scented candles. Just not Halloween without a glowing JOL and the smell of pumpkin spice in the air.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Jack O Lanterns and fall scented candles. Just not Halloween without a glowing JOL and the smell of pumpkin spice in the air.


 I completely agree


----------

